# The West



## 4aprice (Nov 23, 2010)

Anyone following how the west is getting smoked this week?  I know it's a bummer sitting here near 70 while they are getting dumped on but its impressive.  Chaos for travellers this weekend.  Looks like great skiing for anyone that can make it out there.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## WinnChill (Nov 23, 2010)

Oh yeah!  Here's Kirkwood's forecast (CA)....*sorry--shameless plug* but, yes, they're getting hammered with a very deep trough just carving its way down the west coast!


----------



## drjeff (Nov 23, 2010)

Have some faith though. As what usually happens in the typical US winter weather pattern is that big trough out West that is keeping them cold and stormy and keeping us warm, WILL breakdown and eventually shift East, thus bringing the "good" stuff to us and giving the West an extended run of warm, sunny days


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 23, 2010)

4aprice said:


> Anyone following how the west is getting smoked this week?  I know it's a bummer sitting here near 70 while they are getting dumped on but its impressive.  Chaos for travellers this weekend.  Looks like great skiing for anyone that can make it out there.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



It kills me. We were supposed to be in Copper this week, but my sons race camp fell thru! My wife said though if we were out there, it would not be snowing. Hunter would be open instead! Arrgghhh!!!


----------



## drjeff (Nov 23, 2010)

andrec10 said:


> It kills me. We were supposed to be in Copper this week, but my sons race camp fell thru! My wife said though if we were out there, it would not be snowing. Hunter would be open instead! Arrgghhh!!!



I am all to familar with that same dreaded curse.  I go West and the snow comes East. I stay in the East and the snow stays in the West :smash: :smash:  :lol:


----------



## Glenn (Nov 23, 2010)

drjeff said:


> I am all to familar with that same dreaded curse.  I go West and the snow comes East. I stay in the East and the snow stays in the West :smash: :smash:  :lol:



Jeff was really helpful last year at the end of February. I had to take time off of work to head up and make sure our VT place was OK after all the snow that fell. Thanks Jeff! :lol:


----------



## soulseller (Nov 23, 2010)

Mammoth got 3-5' between 20-22nd.


----------



## St. Bear (Nov 23, 2010)

soulseller said:


> Mammoth got 3-5' between 20-22nd.



Disgusting.


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 23, 2010)

How about this one. One of my son's teamates lives in Wyoming and all of his ski stuff is in Vermont! Now thats Pain!!! Some Thanksgiving that will be!


----------



## snoseek (Nov 23, 2010)

I keep telling myself it will come.
Nearing 100 inches already for the season at my choice resort-without me.

it will come
it will come
it will come.......


----------



## KingM (Nov 24, 2010)

Keep it up. I'll be in Utah in two weeks. After that, it can snow all it wants in the NE.


----------



## abc (Dec 2, 2010)

snoseek said:


> I keep telling myself it will come.
> Nearing 100 inches already for the season at my choice resort-without me.
> 
> I will come
> ...


Fix it for ya!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 3, 2010)

Again. why do i live on long island?


----------

